# Malay: pookie



## ewanog

Hey everybody,

I was recently talking to my friend who happens to speak Malay and I called him the English pet name "pookie". (pronounced poo [as in winnie the pooh] - key)

He laughed and said that the word was quite offensive and that it probably wasn't the best of ideas to call a Malaysian person it.

He refuses to tell me what pookie means! Can someone help?

Thanks in advance,

-Ewan


----------



## MarX

Hmm, Indonesian and Malaysian are very similar, but I don't know any word that sounds like pookie..
Sorry. I hope a Malaysian come along.


----------



## muhammad.chehab

Malay is a big language not only used in Malaysian but also in Singapore where 13% of its population are Malay. I am a Singaporean. And that work puki means vagina in English.


----------



## tanzhang

I don't know if this would help but since Malay, Indonesian, and Tagalog are an Austronesian language and in Tagalog the word pookie or puki means Vagina.


----------



## ewanog

Alright thanks a lot,

I 'll ask him about it tomorrow!


----------



## Pierre Lucien

_Puki_ is the femimine sex. A very rude expression : _puki mai_ (your mother's c*)...


----------



## dhiyafaris

*puki = pussy*


----------



## tomdi

Well I only have a theory and this is why. I believe it originated shortly after War II.  The general population of the USA were the young veterans of World War II, who I presume made love to Filipina women. Since many of soldiers were married at the time, when they returned to the USA they continued to remember the lovely Filipina woman and the name puki. So when they made love to their wives they would be thinking and saying puki out loud and the wife heard the word "pookie" and just presumed it meant love. So it became dear to hear and kept the serviceman husband happy as well.   

This is just a best estimate of the origin. But by coincidence we just had the great gaffe by the wonderful and very respected Mr Steve Harvey. 

US Veteran of Vietnam and current friend of a lovely Filipina woman.


----------

